# Drinking too much?



## LookingForTheH20 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone else go through a drinking stage? I feel like a Merle Haggard song lately and hoping it's a stage. I have always enjoyed a couple beers at the end of the day, but seems I've been increasing that quantity recently. This past week I found out that my husband has already slept with someone (we've been separated for 3 months), that he's going away on an adventure trip for 22 days so I'll be single mom whether I like it or not, and tried to go out with a friend last night only to be hanging with a mutual friend- that turned out to be one of (3) of H's housemates! I'm now wondering if that's the person he slept with . I know that's jumping to conclusions but I just wouldn't be surprised. Uggg. I feel like crap and cannot take anymore curve balls.


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes at first I drank every night to help numb the pain and to sleep. Eventually I went to the doc to get some meds though because I dont want my kids to see me like that or have to smell it on me when I kiss them goodnight.

Now I only drink about once a week on the weekend at home, after they have gone to bed. I guess for me it is a stage of this terrible nightmare that I am moving through. My H is having an affair, but wont admit to it. He is in denial right now. He cant even pick up the kids when scheduled. Soon though he will get whatever is coming and the only one to blame will be him.


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

The first few weeks I did, didn't eat, just drank. But it did stop after I went back to work and resumed 'normal' life again. 

The only thing I need to watch is, if I go out I get so upset about memories, being alone etc that I drink far too much and living alone thats not a good thing.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd recommend find some friends that can support you. Drinking can easily become a problem so consider seeing your doctor. Not thinking of them is so hard to do. Having some friends around and listening to others can help. You might look online for support groups and such if you don't have a circle of friends you can hang out with. Try getting involved in some activities. Things like running, crafting, and other things are a way to connect with others and keep your mind off of things for awhile, at least.


----------

